# LG 32" Full HD LCD TV review



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 15, 2012)

*Model :* 32LK430
*website :*LG 32LK430 LCD TV - New Member of the Jazz Series LCD TV - LG Electronics IN

*Un-Boxed and set-up*
*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/IMG00090-20120610-1953.jpg
*Boxed*
*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/IMG00089-20120609-1828.jpg
*Specifications*
*Screen Size *: 32"(80cm)
*Resolution* : 1920 x 1080(Full HD)
*Speakers* : 300W PMPO(15 x 2,30W RMS)
*Connectivity*
1 x USB(side)
3 x HDMI(1 x side,2 x rear)
1 x Headphone jack( 1 x side)
2 x AV in(1 x rear.1 x side)
1 x Component(1 x rear)
1 x Optical Audio-in(1 x rear)
1 x PC Audio-in(1 x rear)
1 x D-Sub(VGA)(1 x rear)
1 X RF-in(cable tv)(1 x rear)
*In the Box*
1 x TV,1 x stand stock,1 x stand plate,1 x protection plate,1 x wiping cloth,1 x instruction manual, 1 x detailed instruction manual CD, multiple screws for fixing,1 x remote,Cell batteries


*Setup*
well set-up was fairly easy(for me)the technician guy set it up.i wanted it on a stand so i cannot comment about wall-mounted set-up.for the stand setup the stand is divided into two parts : the stock and the plate. The stock and plate have to be attached to each other and the stand has to be attached to the TV with 4 screws.then you have to attach the power cable  to the TV and the adapter-thing to the RF-in input. turn the TV on do the initial settings 
*For Cable TV*
press the blue [HOME] button on the remote and select [input] from the menu then select "antenna" from the input menu press the [BACK] button on the remote to return to home menu select [Setup] and then [auto-tuning] if using cable connection. once  auto-tuning is complete, close the home menu and enjoy your cable TV.
*Looks*
it looks............OK?. i'm what you call "fashion blind".for me a TV needs functionality which this tv has and its not an LED LCD TV so "thin" "sexy" is not important
*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/IMG00091-20120610-2025.jpg
the only distinguishing feature from the other TV's is the "speaker bar" where the 300w PMPO speakers are located which also houses the on/off LED light. there also is a little metal band on the "speaker bar"
the left side of the TV  has the usual set of manual buttons to use incase something happens to remote
the right side houses a USB port,headphone port and AV-in
*Picture Quality*
note : _i'm not a Pro in judging picture quality nor i scrutinize everything with "Geek Eagle Eyes"_
FULL HD(1920 x 1080 and 1920 x xxxx) videos play smoothly without a hitch.the picture is sharp and detailed.and there is no ghosting/blurring in a single fast moving scene in any video
but when it comes to HD videos(1280 x 720) most play smoothly but there is blurring/ghosting in certain scenes in Certain videos
in Cable TV(SD) i've compared all sorts of  fast moving scenes no ghosting/blurring occurs(only sometimes in sports scenes like cricket)
overall i'm impressed with the picture quality of this TV
*Sound Quality*
The speakers are down-firing  and the sound is great.keeping volume at 10-11 is  loud enough to fill a 3.5 meter room with clearly audible, sound. anything more than that will cause your ear drums to burst(its that loud)
the sound quality on the other hand is average,though vocals sound Great, "sound effects" sound average
*Connectivity*
good enough no. of  connectivity options


Spoiler



*Connectivity*
1 x USB(side)
3 x HDMI(1 x side,2 x rear)
1 x Headphone jack( 1 x side)
2 x AV in(1 x rear.1 x side)
1 x Component(1 x rear)
1 x Optical Audio-in(1 x rear)
1 x PC Audio-in(1 x rear)
1 x D-Sub(VGA)(1 x rear)
1 X RF-in(cable tv)(1 x rear


*Rear connectivity ports*
*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/IMG00095-20120615-1437.jpg
the single USB 2.0 plays everything from a pendrive to an external HDD(provided that it is formatted in NTFS or FAT32) and Android phones(not BlackBerry ).With The 2 HDMI ports on the rear you can 
connect a BD-Player/DTH STB area and with the HDMI on the side you can connect your Game Console. you can also connect external speakers/HP's using the HP jack or an HT system with the optical out
*User Interface*
though the UI will not get the "beautiful UI" award, it is very functional. you have to press the [HOME] button on the remote to bring up the home menu where you can select the input source,display settings,audio settings,USB play menu etc.
channel switching(Cable TV) is simple you can press the [<P>] Button on the remote to browse back and forth between channels alternatively you can press the number buttons in to key in your channel number or use the 
 button to display the list of channels by number, overall the UI is easy to use and you will get a hang of it very fast
also, there is a USB media browser plug your USB drive in a autorun menu pops up asking you to chose movies,photo or music
the movie/music player UI is also functional and you  can also use the buttons on the remote for actions like pausing,stopping,fast forwarding etc
there is also a "smart energy saving" feature with which you can turn off the screen while music is playing 
*Remote*
*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/IMG00096-20120615-2035.jpg
*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/IMG00097-20120615-2035.jpg

The remote is nicely balanced but like all modern TV remotes it is long, to fit the buttons for usb movie play.the top portion can be used for cable Tv channel related stuff the bottom portion can be used for USB movie/music play functions the central part has a  d-Pad and important buttons like [home],[back],[quick menu]
for some reason though it has an arch where the [< P >],[ + volume -] buttons are situated
*[Finished]*
note : i'm not a pro at reviewing this my first review if there are any fault tell me  i will make corrections.
*Final Word*
this TV is the one to go for if you cannot afford the pricier models of sony or samsung


----------



## amruth kiran (Jun 15, 2012)

can it be wall mounted??


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 15, 2012)

amruth kiran said:


> can it be wall mounted??



oh yes, but the wall mount stand will be bought by the LG technician guy free of cost when he comes to install TV


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 11, 2012)

price?


----------



## raghupratap (Sep 14, 2012)

So, what eventually happened? Did you get it wall hung? The ports seems to be facing backwards - wouldn't that be a problem when hanging the TV?


----------

